# EX: Diesel-Tankstelle vs. Benzin/(gemischt)-Tankstelle



## vierlagig (20 Juli 2010)

*Betrifft:* VDE 0165 Teil 101 bzw. DIN EN 60079-10:2003 (hab ich die letzte erwischt?)
Elektrische Betriebsmittel für gasexplosionsgefährdete Bereiche - Teil 10: Einteilung der explosionsgefährdeten Bereiche

*Frage:* Was ist gängige Praxis bei der Installation von reinen Diesel-Tankstellen im gewerblichen Bereich? ständig belüftet oder zum betanken belüftet? wo zieht die VDE ihre Grenzen? was muß EX-geschützt ausgelegt sein und as nicht?

*Annahme:* Diesel ist ein schwerentzündlicher Stoff und auch als Gas-Luft-Gemisch nur unter hohem Druck entflammbar. Ein expliziter EX-Schutz für Betriebsmittel ist im Bereich von reinen(!) Diesel-Tankstellen nicht nötig.

*Polemik:* "Der Heizölraum is ja och nich EX-geschützt"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Juli 2010)

mmh EX,
das würde ich nicht so einfach auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, kannst
du nicht einen Sachverständigen vlt. Gewerbeaufsicht oder TÜV heran-
ziehen der dir bei der Zoneneinteilung hilft, wenn es den Ex ist.

Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los das so eine Diesel-Tankstelle auch
zum Ex Bereich gehört, wenn es auch nicht wirklich Brennt. Gibt es für 
Tankstellen nicht besondere Vorschriften?


----------



## vierlagig (20 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> mmh EX,
> das würde ich nicht so einfach auf die leichte Schulter nehmen, kannst
> du nicht einen Sachverständigen vlt. Gewerbeaufsicht oder TÜV heran-
> ziehen der dir bei der Zoneneinteilung hilft, wenn es den Ex ist.
> ...



genau das ist das Problem!
der selbe Sachverständige beurteilt auf dem selben Gelände zwei Tankstellen vollständig unterschiedlich.
Hätte ich anhand des Sachverständigen und der DIN oder EN oder wie das mittlerweile heißt einen Anhaltspunkt, könnte ich nachrechnen und bewerten...und hätte die dumme Frage nicht gestellt
Beide Tankstellen haben sowohl EX-Betriebsmittel als auch unEXe verbaut, aber die mit der augenscheinlich besseren Belüftung soll wohl doch EX-gefährdeter sein...

ich teile aber grundsätzlich Dein Gefühl, aber das will der Betreiber natürlich nicht bezahlen/wahr haben.


----------



## MSB (20 Juli 2010)

Reine Dieseltankstellen sind keine Explosionsgefährdeten Bereiche laut:
http://komnet.nrw.de/ccnxtg/frame/ccnxtg/danz?zid=public&did=6775&lid=DE&bid=ARB&

Und ganz subjektiv, warum auch?
Diesel ist noch nicht mal besonders gut brennbar, lediglich adiabatische Kompression, welche z.B. im gleichnamigen Motor stattfindet ist "gefährlich".

Abgesehen ist der Sachverständige gezwungen, seine Aussage durch Normen, Gesetzt oder sonstige offiziellen Schreiben zu untermauern.
Die reine Meinung des Sachverständigen ist, sofern er das nicht belegen kann, pauschal gesprochen fürn Arsch.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen

4l, Du hattest ja im Chat was von BG geschrieben...
Dazu noch paar fragen...
WAS prüfen die da, wenn ich fragen darf??? (Ich kenne da aus früheren zeiten nur Typen mit TÜV-Kittel an.)
Die Anlage wurde ja bestimmt mal vom TUV oder irgendeiner anderen Zugelassenen Organisation Geprüft und Abgenommen... (und m.w. nach zählt da die BG schonmal nicht dazu...)
Falls Ja. den Schrieb vorlegen, und gut ist! (Evtl auch von Wiederholungsprüfungen)

Ich weiss, die netten herren von der BG lehnen sich gerne mal etwas weiter aus dem Fenster, als sie das eigentlich sollten...
Aber Was sollte das dann für konsequenzen haben?
Will dir die BG die Tankstelle zumachen???

Gruß
Timo

P.S.: Ich schau mal, beim nächsten tanken, ob ich da irgendeinen BG aufkleber an der Zapfsäule finde. Ich jedenfalls kenne bis jetzt nur die von TÜV oder DEKRA.


----------



## vierlagig (21 Juli 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> 4l, Du hattest ja im Chat was von BG geschrieben...



so die aussage vom kunden. hat keine dokumente vorlegen können, evtl. beim nächsten termin. wenn du guckst, guck bei betriebstankstellen! 

@MSB: danke für den link, der hilft bei der weiteren recherche...


----------



## jabba (21 Juli 2010)

Wenn es eine reine Dieseltankstelle ist , braucht man keinen Ex-Schutz , dort gilt nur WHG.

Was aber machmal in der Praxis vorkommt, das die Zapfsäulen trotzdem in Ex-Ausführung montiert werden, da diese oft neben einer Benzin-Zapfsäule stehen. In der Zulassung der zapfsäule steht dann z.B. nach Atex was manche Prüfer auf den weg bringt alles als Ex zu bewerten.

Hatte wegen so etwas schon sehr viel Ärger, weil ich in Dieseltanks Sonden hatte die es nur als Ex gibt, und der Prüfer dann die Gesamtanlage nach ATEX ausgelegt haben wollte.


----------



## vierlagig (21 Juli 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Was aber machmal in der Praxis vorkommt, das die Zapfsäulen trotzdem in Ex-Ausführung montiert werden,



ja, genau das ist der fall.
und der errichter des gebäudes hat teilweise auch ex-schalter und schlagfeste lampen verbaut... wahrscheinlich weil es besser aussieht


----------



## jabba (21 Juli 2010)

Hallo VL,

genau das meine ich, die Prüfer haben dann manchmal echt ein Problem.
Du must dem dann nur erklären ob das immer noch Ex ist , wenn ihr statt Diesel Buttermilch tankt . Ich mache das immer mit blöden Beispielen damit die Leute das verstehen.

Hab ja gerade einen LKW Aufbau mit Gaskompressor gemacht. Der Schrank hängt außerhalb der Ex-Zone. Da ich aber gerade bei den LKW's immer probleme mit Feuchtigkeit kriege, habe ich ein Rittal EX Gehäuse in Kunststoff genommen. Zusätzlich Ex-verschraubungen damit alles schön Dicht bleibt. Das war dann wieder Grundlage einer Diskussion da ich ja funkende Teile (Schütze) im Ex-Gehäuse betreibe. 
Ich mußte den dann überzeugen das dies nur aus optischen und technischen Gründen erfolgte und nicht auf Grund der Zone.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (21 Juli 2010)

jabba schrieb:


> Da ich aber gerade bei den LKW's immer probleme mit Feuchtigkeit kriege, habe ich ein Rittal EX Gehäuse in Kunststoff genommen. Zusätzlich Ex-verschraubungen damit alles schön Dicht bleibt.



Hi Jabba

EX=Dicht stimmt aber so auch nicht!
Gerade die Ex-Gehäuse sind nicht dicht! 
Und das dürfen sie ja meistens auch garnicht sein...
Stichwort: Zünddurchschlagsicherer Spalt. 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## ExGuide (21 Juli 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> *Betrifft:* VDE 0165 Teil 101 bzw. DIN EN 60079-10:2003 (hab ich die letzte erwischt?)
> Elektrische Betriebsmittel für gasexplosionsgefährdete Bereiche - Teil 10: Einteilung der explosionsgefährdeten Bereiche



Du hast leider nicht die aktuelle Ausgabe zitiert. Sie darf zwar noch angewendet werden, aber in der neuen Ausgabe gibt es kleine, aber feine Unterschiede...

Wenn ich mal einen Link hierhersetzen darf, da findest Du den aktuellen Normenstand für den Betreiber:
http://forum.exguide.de/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=19

Und hier die aktuellen Normenliste für die Hersteller:
http://forum.exguide.de/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=20

Die Zonen kannst Du auch mit der Norm nicht so einfach ändern. Für die Zoneneinteilung ist der Betreiber verantwortlich, der in seinem Explosionsschutzdokument alle Stoffe und Rahmenbdingungen angeben muss, warum er von welchen Zonen wo ausgehen will... 
Und ohne Explosionsschutzdokument - auch wenn er der Meinung ist, das die brennbare Flüssigkeit "Diesel" keinen Ex-Schutz benötigt - darf er die Anlage nicht in Betrieb nehmen.

Tankstellen gehören zu den überwachungsbedürftigen Anlagen, die nicht durch eine befähigte Person, sondern durch eine ZÜS abgenommen werden müssen.

Bin zur Zeit unterwegs, deshalb nur eine kurze Nachricht.


----------



## jabba (21 Juli 2010)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hi Jabba
> 
> EX=Dicht stimmt aber so auch nicht!
> Gerade die Ex-Gehäuse sind nicht dicht!
> ...



Partiell kann ich Dir da Recht geben, bei mir handelt es sich ja um ein Ex(e) Gehäuse und das hat IP66. Das haben zum Teil die anderen Gehäuse auch, aber bei diesen Gehäusen gehen auch die Befestigungsschrauben z.B. nicht durch die Rückwand. Ein Rittal KL hat auch IP66, aber auf die Kleinigkeiten kommt es oft an.


----------



## ExGuide (21 Juli 2010)

Hallo Kollegen,

etwas zur Aufhellung: 

Ex-Dicht im Gas-Ex-Bereich für Gehäuse gibt es nicht. Die Mindestschutzart für Ex e ist IP54 - aber der Hersteller darf viel mehr machen. 
Gas-Dichte-Gehäuse, die im Gas-Ex-Bereich das eindringen von Gas verhindern, gibt es per Definition nicht; eine solche Zündschutzart ist noch nicht erfunden worden. Damit unterstellen wir, das ein Gasgemisch immer in Gehäuse eindringen kann....
Es gibt allerdings hermetisch dichte Bauteile, wie z.B. Reed-Schalter - aber das ist eine andere Baustelle.

Dicht im Staub-Explosionsschutz gibt es sehr wohl, es ist die Zündschutzart Ex tD, neuerdings nur Ex t. Hier wird durch aufwendige Herstellungs- und Prüfverfahren verhindert, das sich Staub ablagern kann.
Allerdings müssen die IP-Prüfungen IMMER nach einer thermischen Konditionierung, nach der Unterdruckprüfung und MIT Unterdruck durchgeführt werden. Das ist in der "normalen" E-Technik nicht immer der Fall.

Allerdings ist an Tankstellen mit Gas-Ex zu rechnen; mit Mehlstaub zu betankende KFZ gibt es (noch) nicht...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Juli 2010)

Hallo Gunter,
du hast zu Recht ein "Ex" Zeichen als Benutzerbild, aber wie ist das
jetzt muß die Diesel-Tankstelle Ex sein?

gruß helmut


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Juli 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ... jetzt muß die Diesel-Tankstelle Ex sein?
> gruß helmut



Hallo Helmut,

Eigenverbrauchertankstellen in der Regel nicht, wenn nur Diesel 
getankt wird:

http://komnet.nrw.de/ccnxtg/frame/ccnxtg/danz?zid=public&did=6775&lid=DE&bid=BAS&


----------



## vierlagig (22 Juli 2010)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> Eigenverbrauchertankstellen in der Regel nicht, wenn nur Diesel
> getankt wird:
> ...



der link kam auch schon von MSB...

habe gleich nochmal einen termin zu dem thema, mal sehen ob der betreiber mit neuen erkenntnissen aufwarten kann...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Juli 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> der link kam auch schon von MSB...



Sorry, habe ich überlesen.

Wie ich schon mitbekommen habe, gibt es zur Genehmigung von 
Diesel-Betriebstankstellen (z. B. Landwirtschaft, Speditionen, 
Bauunternehmen) nur Auflagen für den Gewässerschutz.


----------



## Heinemann (24 Februar 2011)

Hi Leute, mal eine andere Frage, hier scheinen ja Experten zum Thema unterwegs zu sein: Ich suche Informationen über Dieseltankstellen bzw. anlagen (für gewerbliche Nutzung).
Wo finde ich Vorschriften bzw. Auflagen? Im Netz habe ich nur http://dieseltankanlage.com/ gefunden, und bis auf allgemeine Informationen gab es da auch nicht wirklich was. Woher habt ihr euer Wissen?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## jabba (24 Februar 2011)

Grundlage ist im wesentlichen die VbF
Zusätzlich kommen, Bauvorschriften
WHG Wasserhaushaltsgesetz , Betriebssicherheitsverordnung
und Standardnormen wie für Ex usw. zum einsatz

Info 1
Info 2


----------

